# OEM LED licence plate lights...



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Apparently these will fit an A3 8P...



















The part numbers are 4H0 943 021 & 4H0 943 022 for right and left. Checked with a local dealership, apparently they are from a MY12 A7 and cost about $32CAD each. He's not sure if they can get them as yet though.


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

I WANT!!! I have those lil LED bulbs in there that prbly wont last long. But what are they off of? The 2012 A3?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice find! While I agree that they should fit, it'll be interesting to see if they throw a bulb out message or not. Presumably, the A7 is meant to work with LEDs from the factory, so it won't be expecting the higher resistance of normal filament bulbs like the A3 does. Of course, a resistor would still make quick work of that and it would be nice to have OEM LEDs.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

From what I heard its supposed to be plug and play, no codes... But haven't tried it myself


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

mmm prug and pray. I rike!

In for more info. Do I have to be the first to try this?


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

I shud learn to read... A7. Gotcha


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I have these on my car and they are amazing.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Lighting/ES1899488/


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> Do I have to be the first to try this?


Quite possibly, I'm still running the racing dash ones. No point buying new ones when mine still work fine...


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

neu318 said:


> I have these on my car and they are amazing.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Lighting/ES1899488/


Those are cool, but not $50 cool. I like my ~$20 LEDs but I wish I got pure white and not the blue tinted ones :?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

t_white said:


> Those are cool, but not $50 cool. I like my ~$20 LEDs but I wish I got pure white and not the blue tinted ones :?


True they are a bit pricey. But i got them as a gift, cause otherwise I wouldn't have spent that much on them. The A7 lights are 32CAD each so that would be roughly $64 for both


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I saw an A7 and noticed the LED license plate lights the other day. I was curious if it would fit our car...I might be willing to give it a shot


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Those are nice, as they are truly OEM.
I will stick with my $17 leds that haven't failed me as of yet.
DIY-The-17-LED-License-Plate-Fix


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

neu318 said:


> I have these on my car and they are amazing.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Lighting/ES1899488/


And they still throw a code.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

looks nice. I prefer the OEM since they are similiar light output as regular bulb. I find aftermarket LED are soo bright


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

davis_449 said:


> And they still throw a code.


I don't have any code. maybe cause i have a 2006


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

does code show up on dash or on the vagcom scan?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

what would you want to make your plate more visible?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

drew138 said:


> what would you want to make your plate more visible?


actually the LED should be white there for making it harder to see. Higher K the color is the harder for human eye to see. The yellow indecent exposure bulbs do make the plate brighter.



hahahhaha troll u i just made all that up.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp. said:


> does code show up on dash or on the vagcom scan?


None for me.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

neu318 said:


> I don't have any code. maybe cause i have a 2006


Every "special" and "non-special" bulb I've tried (A LOT) have thrown codes in both my former B7 A4 and this 2011 A3. I just said "**** it" and gave up. I live with the error code. Now, I'd be interested in seeing if these OEM ones work, but I HIGHLY doubt they will based on my past experience.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp. said:


> looks nice. I prefer the OEM since they are similiar light output as regular bulb. I find aftermarket LED are soo bright


Yeah, that and the ones I have (Ziza POS) are more blueish than white


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

davis_449 said:


> Every "special" and "non-special" bulb I've tried (A LOT) have thrown codes in both my former B7 A4 and this 2011 A3. I just said "**** it" and gave up. I live with the error code. Now, I'd be interested in seeing if these OEM ones work, but I HIGHLY doubt they will based on my past experience.



That sucks, I would go crazy seeing an error code on my dash everyday. I think the A7 ones may work for you but at $32 a piece it doesn't seem worth it to find out in my opinion.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

davis_449 said:


> Every "special" and "non-special" bulb I've tried (A LOT) have thrown codes in both my former B7 A4 and this 2011 A3. I just said "**** it" and gave up. I live with the error code. Now, I'd be interested in seeing if these OEM ones work, but I HIGHLY doubt they will based on my past experience.


Check out my link above. The easiest way to do it. :beer:


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I would be willing to buy them but I don't think they are available yet. I just put in the part number at one of the parts sellers website and I didn't get a hit. Anyone know where we can order these?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok so I just called Rector Audi and ordered these. They are on back order from Germany so it will be 4-6 weeks before I see them. Cost was $21 for driver side and $17 for passenger side.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

i would want my plate lights to be as dim as possible, and maybe coating it to get rid of its retro-reflectivity. making them bright only helps boss hogg.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

DjSherif said:


> Ok so I just called Rector Audi and ordered these. They are on back order from Germany so it will be 4-6 weeks before I see them. Cost was $21 for driver side and $17 for passenger side.


Famiry purchase?


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretarion said:


> Check out my link above. The easiest way to do it. :beer:


Yeah, definitely going to do that soon.



> That sucks, I would go crazy seeing an error code on my dash everyday.


It's only when the lights are on at night.


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

neu318 said:


> I have these on my car and they are amazing.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Lighting/ES1899488/


But they throw a bulb-out code on newer A3's, like my 2010.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

some peeps are visiting audsport.net just a little toooo much!


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Will these fit in Audi RS3?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Audi RS3 said:


> Will these fit in Audi RS3?


 Sure!!! They'll just cost you twice as much...


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Famiry purchase?


 ^ this


----------



## icegrill (Nov 10, 2009)

Subscribed *please work*


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Dealer contacted me to let me know the lights were shipped out today. Will let u guys know in a few days if they work on 2010+.


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

show of hands of people that got coded for the LED lights:

I hate codes for bulbs.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

DjSherif said:


> Dealer contacted me to let me know the lights were shipped out today. Will let u guys know in a few days if they work on 2010+.


did you ask for my price? cost + 10 %. just tell david or Saichin or Jimmy that Tom sent ya for all your parts


----------



## klik (Jul 28, 2008)

Part numbers are:

4H0 943 021 left
4H0 943 022 right

Plug & play for MY 2005-2009.
Might work on MY2003-2005.
Gives an error for cars 2010+


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

klik said:


> Part numbers are:
> 
> 4H0 943 021 left
> 4H0 943 022 right
> ...


eace:


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Just spoke with parts and theres only 1 of each in the country at about 30 bucks a piece. they are in LA. Someone gonna try these and see if they throw a code?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

tcardio said:


> did you ask for my price? cost + 10 %. just tell david or Saichin or Jimmy that Tom sent ya for all your parts


That's great to know!! I just got them today so I'm going to go and try to install them. I'll report back in a few mins!


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok.......

They look great on the car BUT they do give off a light bulb error! 

They are not plug and play for 2010+ like someone posted above!

So I have a set for Sale. Just looking for what I paid which is $38(21+17) plus what i paid in shipping so $50 and they are yours


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

IM'd! and dibs...


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

ahh well, I should've bargained. Paid retail.  My mistake.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

You know what, I paid tax so consider that your discount


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

DjSherif said:


> Ok.......
> 
> They look great on the car BUT they do give off a light bulb error!
> 
> ...


I ****ing knew it...


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

davis_449 said:


> I ****ing knew it...


Just get the R Dash ones instead. Had mine for two years with no issues.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Gryphon001 said:


> Just get the R Dash ones instead. Had mine for two years with no issues.


 Do those work on the 2010+'s?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

DjSherif said:


> Do those work on the 2010+'s?


 Theoretically they should. They are supposed to come with built in resistors. I never got a bulb out error with them. I bought mine of PySpeed.com they may have some sort of compatibility chart or something on the site.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gryphon001 said:


> Theoretically they should. They are supposed to come with built in resistors. I never got a bulb out error with them. I bought mine of PySpeed.com they may have some sort of compatibility chart or something on the site.


 Every "built-in resistor" bulb set I've tried (a **** load of them) on both my B7 A4 and this 8P A3 have failed me.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

davis_449 said:


> Every "built-in resistor" bulb set I've tried (a **** load of them) on both my B7 A4 and this 8P A3 have failed me.


 Well I can promise you nothing... but the Racing Dash ones have never thrown a code on my '08... not sure what would be the difference between MY10+ and earlier. It's weird that only the newer ones throw codes with the OEM ones.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Stupid question here, but can't you turn off cold diagnostic for the license plate lights? and if so wouldn't that prevent the bulb out code? just curious, i don't know much about the cold diagnostic check box.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Stupid question here, but can't you turn off cold diagnostic for the license plate lights? and if so wouldn't that prevent the bulb out code? just curious, i don't know much about the cold diagnostic check box.


 I think the answer to this is no, but I have not personally looked into it. Everyone who has asked that question in various forums has just simply been told no without much explanation.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

davis_449 said:


> I think the answer to this is no, but I have not personally looked into it. Everyone who has asked that question in various forums has just simply been told no without much explanation.


 lol, that sucks. I wonder if there is an explanation somewhere on the nets.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

neu318 said:


> Stupid question here, but can't you turn off cold diagnostic for the license plate lights? and if so wouldn't that prevent the bulb out code? just curious, i don't know much about the cold diagnostic check box.


 I tried with and without cold diagnosis active when installing LED plate lights (no resistors) on my '07, and it shows the bulb out warning either way.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

JaxACR said:


> I tried with and without cold diagnosis active when installing LED plate lights (no resistors) on my '07, and it shows the bulb out warning either way.


 Thanks for the info. wasn't sure if anyone had any luck :thumbup:


----------



## detour515 (Mar 11, 2011)

For all 2010+, there really isn't any way around it beside open up the hatch trimming and install an equalizer. This was already been documented here.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Im wonderig if it shows no error on cars that have the Euro LED tails installed? Because the inner lights draw current from the license plate power. And those inner lights + led plate lights might be nuff draw to fool the computer to think there is no error???!?!?!?!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

tp. said:


> Im wonderig if it shows no error on cars that have the Euro LED tails installed? Because the inner lights draw current from the license plate power. And those inner lights + led plate lights might be nuff draw to fool the computer to think there is no error???!?!?!?!


 2009+ cars won't have that because they already have LED tail lights from the factory.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Wait...i just realized something. I had a license plate light out but I don't believe my cluster ever told me. Someone happened to notice it when I was leaving somewhere. Soo...ya?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

2009er here. A8 bulbs installed today and no bulb out warning


----------



## icegrill (Nov 10, 2009)

tcardio said:


> 2009er here. A8 bulbs installed today and no bulb out warning


I call bull****:thumbdown:


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

These's not work(4H0 943 021 & 4H0 943 022 for right and left) on Audi RS3 -11.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

icegrill said:


> I call bull****:thumbdown:


Another troll is born


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Audi RS3 said:


> These's not work(4H0 943 021 & 4H0 943 022 for right and left) on Audi RS3 -11.


But on the plus side, you have an RS3, so go for a drive and turn that frown upside down :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

icegrill said:


> I call bull****:thumbdown:


Lol. Out of all people I would call bs on, tcardio would be one of the last. :screwy:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

tcardio said:


> 2009er here. A8 bulbs installed today and no bulb out warning


I want to know what packages are on your car.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

davis_449 said:


> I want to know what packages are on your car.


its only on 2010's and newer that we get the bulb out light.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Got 3 of the 7 sets (1 for me and two for other Dallas owners) that were supposedly shipped to the US. 

Confirmed they are plug and play with my 06 and no bulb-out. Pics to come later.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice maybe on of the other 4 sets went to my audi Dealership...I've had them on order for almost a month


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

audisportnet found the coding changes for 2010+


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

post a link tcardio!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is the link: http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-...-number-plate-leds-fit-a3-8p-plug-play-5.html 

I just tried this on my 2010 A3, Byte 17 Bit 7 ticked, still have the bulb out warning... however my software on the BCM is 575, it looks like according to the thread it needs to be 651+. Do you guys know if the dealer will upgrade the BCM software?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Just got mine...Installed them and I have a bulb out...06 no love 

Need to break out the VAg and figure this one out 

EDIT: Never mind I Adjusted the prongs and screwed them in super tight and they both came on 

All good


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Just got mine...Installed them and I have a bulb out...06 no love
> 
> Need to break out the VAg and figure this one out
> 
> ...


 Yah you have to make sure they seat correctly. They will pop in and seem like you have tightened them down but there is still more to go. 

Same thing happened here. Installed with bulb out, removed and reseated and its alll gooood.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> Just got mine...Installed them and I have a bulb out...06 no love
> 
> Need to break out the VAg and figure this one out
> 
> ...


 Like Vegas needs anymore bright lights. Hey, have you seen UBER A3?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

No I haven't been kinda just missing one another... missed him at a dyno day, then at wuste... 

We'll get it together eventually


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Yah you have to make sure they seat correctly. They will pop in and seem like you have tightened them down but there is still more to go.
> 
> Same thing happened here. Installed with bulb out, removed and reseated and its alll gooood.


 
So that is 4 of the 7 sets sent to the US...I wonder where the other 3 went?


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

rick89 said:


> ^ this


 im in for famiry purchase lol


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hoping someone could help me out... I installed my LED tail lights awhile back and just recently swapped out my plate lights for LED ones. I had issues with the left plate light going on and off, but I figured it was because it wasn't seated properly.

Now the light seems to be out; I even tried swapping back the original lights to no avail. I don't get any codes either, so I'm trying to figure out what the problem is.

I checked the connections and also sanded them a bit to clean them out, but nothing.

Could the problem be from the installation of my LED tail lights? I had to do some cutting and tapping like the diy on this forum. Could the electric tape have come loose?

Just trying to narrow down my options, any help would be great!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone know if a dealer can update the SW on the BCM? I'm really wanting to get LEDs going!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Probably not--upgrading it is accomplished by installing a later-revision unit.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

so my OEM LED number plate light plastic housings were looking a little dingy. I guess the seal isn't perfect. I took them apart and a fair amount of dust was present and I guess the contact point metal surface was nearly bare. I cleaned the plastic housing crystal clear and then replaced them only to get bulb out warning. Took them apart and saw that the metal contact was essentially gone on the circuit board. so i just cut some aluminum foil and placed it on the circuit board in the same fashion and all good to go. just some 411


----------

